# Help me find a name for my white Betta!



## n3wport

Hello, I'm new to this site. My name is Carissa and I live near Philadelphia in PA. 
Anyways, I was in a competitor's pet shop across the street from mine and out of curiosity I was looking at the betta fish. I had 2 in the past when I was younger, and I decided I wanted one again. So I bought a tank with a filter and light and set it up at home. Then I let the water run for a few days and searched over atleast 4 pet stores to find a betta fish I liked. Then I saw this all white one, and he wasn't transparent. He's smaller than the other male fish but he is sooo cute. I just dont know a name! 


















(He loves his little leaf hammock! Even though its plastic I think itll be safe for him)










Also, His tank is at 78-80 degrees, is that too hot? I turned off his light anyways. I fed him before I put him in the big tank so Id know he had eatten if he got stressed out. He ate blood worms, but spit out his pellets. I think they are too big for him?


----------



## tokala

I like Blanco or Yeti


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Himalaya :3 

He is absolutely beautiful, but be careful of the hammock thing, i have seen several posts from other users that tell horror stories about the metal in the leaf poking out and killing their fish.


----------



## Tisia

I think about 76-82 is considered okay, with 78 pretty much being ideal, so you're probably fine
you can try crushing the pellets before you give them to him, or soak them in water for a while then cut them. or you can see if you can find some micro pellets and try those
oh, and I think yeti sounds cute, lol


----------



## Pekemom

He's really really beautiful - I wouldn't be able to resist a white one like that if I saw him!! How about Starlight or Comet?

I've got the leaf hammock, too - but do be careful to make sure the wire underneath is covered with plastic.

Also - try Hikari's Micro Pellets. Brooke loves those - I feed her the micropellets and a bit of flake in the morning and two freeze dried bloodworms and a pinch of brine shrimp in the evenings.

And welcome to the forum!!


----------



## n3wport

I was thinking Yogurt ! ahaha hes so small I wonder if that means he is younger?


----------



## FireKidomaru

Yogurt or yeti  and he may be younger and have some growing to do  great find


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

He's very pretty! I've got one similar to him; his name's Eli (thanks to Luimeril for the name~). And I'm not so great with names, not for others' fish... maybe Frost? Angel? Lighting?  Whatever floats your boat, I suppose.

Like the others have been saying, really be careful about that leaf hammock. It'd be best if you could replace the metal wire with a substitute like plastic.
Personally I'd rather get a broad-leaved plant for my bettas to hang out on. >>

Good luck with him, though! And welcome to Bettafish.com!


----------



## PewPewPew

Smaller doesnt always mean younger, some are just little fellas. Usually, theyre at least 6 months old on LFS stores, 6mo-1year on chain stores shelves.

Hes cute <3


----------



## dramaqueen

He's beautiful! I like Blanco or Snowflake.


----------



## n3wport

I decided on Louie! =)
It was hard.. I liked Yogurt ahaha. actually, since I had him for the past 3 days.. he's turning different colors. His body is white but tints of pinkish orange are shining in his fins! I still love him either way ahaha =P


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Really? Makes me wonder if he's a marble... My Jade used to be mostly white, but I found out he's a marble; he's turned an electric blue with red streaks in his fins.
It could also be that you're giving him a great home and he's coloring up. 

Louie is an awesome name! Good luck with him! =D


----------



## ilovebunnies

He's soooooooooo pretty! What petstore did you find him at? Was it in Pennsylvania or South Jersey? I need to find it cause I'm having a hard time finding anything local with pretty white bettas.


----------



## n3wport

Thanks BlakbirdxGyarados! I like Louie. He is cute. My last betta fish's name was Luke. I like L's I guess haha.
He is turning like a peachey-white color, but only on his fins. I like his eyes they are pure white like the rest of him!

Also, I got him at a petco (624 york road, Warminster, PA, 19006) 
It was a tie, between him and two others. There was an all blakc one with white fins that looked awesome. And this one! omg he was all white like my betta, but had dark teal spots through his fins. He was so pretty. They had bigger cups for them, and none were dirty, no fish looked like they were sick, and all were swimming around and seemed healthy. They had atleast 4 shelves filled of males and two of females. They hard over 30 of them, and 0 dead ones! I was impressed. Even this large aquarium store called Caption Nemo's had smaller cups and were dirty, and had like 12 betta fish there. I went to litteraly 4 other petstores before this one and they had so many colors like green, and white and black, and mixed colors. You could tell they cared about their beta fish. =) it'd be worth the trip! I rescued my pit bull in Queens NY and he was worth it!


----------

